# mozilla firefox bahut hilta hai??????



## techno geek (Jan 29, 2007)

hi guys 
these daye i m facing a severe problem
mera mozilla firefox browser bahut hilta hai(upar niche). thts very irritating
plz tell me a solution 2 correct it.
plz reply


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

Wen does it happen.. Did u use ny javascript in ur browser


----------



## techno geek (Jan 29, 2007)

no yaar
i haven't done anything 2 it
i have reinstalled it after uninstalling
then also problem persists


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 29, 2007)

This was the problem wih me two days back. I found that when I deleted the separators and some top *Bookmarks Toolbar Folder* from the Bookmarks menu, Firefox started vibrating up and down.

Even if after repeated installing and uninstalling, the problem persisted.


What I did was, first of all I uninstalled Firefox, then Searched for terms *Mozilla* and *Firefox  *in my HD and deleted them all. Then I went to registry searched for mozilla and firefox and again deleted them all. After that I installed Firefox again. Now the problem is solved


----------



## techno geek (Jan 29, 2007)

but yaar
how 2 search 4 registry edits


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

run "regedit". Search keys 4 firefox n mozilla.


----------



## techno geek (Jan 29, 2007)

thnx a lot bro's


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 29, 2007)

Was your problem solved?


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey yesterday i installed Windows XP Sp2.
And today Mozilla Firefox 2.0
It started vibrating.
After sometime it stopped.
And after sometime it started vibrating again.

Wat cud b the problem??

I was switching frm Opera to Firefox but now i m happy with Opera.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Manshahia, I too had installed Win XP SP2 2 days before. After repeated reinstalling, the problem was not solved. Lastly I used the method as I said before, and now the problem i solved. 

i think the problem might be due to the latest updates from Autopatcher.
Did you use it?


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, i installed auto patcher august nd October Update.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, did you try the method??


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

I just uninstalled it nd again tried using Opera. Opera is the BEST.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 30, 2007)

there is one more problem with fire fox when i save page as option then fire fox save the page with name of showthread.php it not save the page with web page default name


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 30, 2007)

Yah, nothing can beat Opera in features, but I have heard somewhere that Firefox is more secure than Opera...


I use opera for downloading stuff. Because the speed remains the max in it always. But in FF, the speed alters due to other activities


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

Opera is Best For Browsing.
Also there is a problem of Memory Leak in Fire Fox.
Thats the main reason most of the people hav stopped using FF.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Opera is Best For Browsing.
> Also there is a problem of Memory Leak in Fire Fox.
> Thats the main reason most of the people hav stopped using FF.



I do not know where you got the idea of memory leak. Starting from firefox 2.0. The memory leak is over. It only starts with bad plugins or extenstions.

What do you mean by firefox is vibrating?.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

Its going up nd Down. when we start it, it starts shaking up nd down. DUnno y??
Sometimes stops, and aftr sometime again starts.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Its going up nd Down. when we start it, it starts shaking up nd down. DUnno y??
> Sometimes stops, and aftr sometime again starts.



Very strange. Never seen like this before. Did you go mozilla forum?. They may help.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

Just uninstalled.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 30, 2007)

If your bookmarks toolbar is empty then you will face this problem. Just put some bookmark on your toolbar and the problem will go away.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 30, 2007)

I had removed some separators from the bookmarks and all of a suden it started shaking...While the bookmarks where full...


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 31, 2007)

same as my problem. I reinstalled mozilla firefox and solved...


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 1, 2007)

The problem also happens if you have disabled the Bookmarks toolbar.

Just reenable your bookmarks toolbar and your browser will be stable again

*Stupid Firefox


----------

